# How would you clamp this?



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

So, I got these two mitered pieces that I'd like to clamp somehow, and I've found out that it's not that simple.

If I apply pressure on the horizontal piece of wood, it wants to push the vertical one, same happens with the vertical one, using C-clamps, bar-clamps, etc. doesn't seem to work.

Something I did was just to not use any clamps, because the area of glue is so big that it doesn't seem necessary to clamp it.

However, I'd like to hear the experts opinion!.

Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> So, I got these two mitered pieces that I'd like to clamp somehow, and I've found out that it's not that simple.
> 
> If I apply pressure on the horizontal piece of wood, it wants to push the vertical one, same happens with the vertical one, using C-clamps, bar-clamps, etc. doesn't seem to work.
> 
> ...


make several ""V"" blocks... save the cutout...








lay a piece of wax paper inside of the V blocks...
set the glued parts in the V blocks...
add wax paper to the inside of the glue up...
lay the waste block inside of the glue up on top of the wax paper...
use rubber bands as clamps to hold the whole V block/glue up together...

you have one of these in your future... invaluable...

23 Gauge | Cadex Tools
Grex Power Tools - Grex P6 Series 23 Gauge Headless Pinners


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

That seems like a good idea, I will give it a try.

About that 23 gauge tool, I never saw that before, I'll google it. Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> That seems like a good idea, I will give it a try.
> 
> About that 23 gage tool, I never saw that before, I'll google it. Thanks.


I have both brands.. bullet proof...

you saw that kerf in the bottom of the V block... put one in yours...
clip the point of the waste block too...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Those are nailers right?, do you mean that I could use one of those for this?.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Those are nailers right?, do you mean that I could use one of those for this?.


pins, not nails...
it goes pin, brad, nail, spike....
certainly...
they shoot fine wire pins (.57MM dia.) 5/8 to 2" long... (1.5-5CM)
they will more than suffice as clamps for this project...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Alright, you mean something like this: (be aware my artistic skills can trigger deep emotions on the audience)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Alright, you mean something like this: (be aware my artistic skills can trigger deep emotions on the audience)


correct...
make the V deeper and only as wide as it takes to get the job done...

what is your name...
as as often as we get together it'd be nice to know who's buying the beer...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> (be aware my artistic skills can trigger *deep emotions* on the audience)


what would those be???


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> correct...
> make the V deeper and only as wide as it takes to get the job done...
> 
> what is your name...
> as as often as we get together it'd be nice to know who's buying the beer...


Pablo.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> what would those be???


Depends on the audience


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Depends on the audience


oh-tay....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Artemix said:


> Pablo.


Hi Pablo, now we are acquainted, could you add your name to your public profile...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you know that the wax paper is to keep things from accidentally gluing themselves into one big piece...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you have a good fitting joint Pablo then masking tape (such as the tape used for painting) will hold the joint well enough. There is a common misconception that the more pressure you put on a glue joint the better it will hold but the opposite is true. Too much pressure will cause excessive squeeze out and starve the joint for glue. That's why the tape can work so well or Stick's suggestion of using a pin nailer.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Chuck, you know I was thinking something like that lately. The cuts are made using my TS tilting the blade at 45 degrees, previously measuring it precisely, and the joint is quite solid.

About the wax paper, I've been googling and it seems to have different translations, what are the characteristics of this wax paper you all use?, what it feels like when you touch it?.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Chuck, you know I was thinking something like that lately. The cuts are made using my TS tilting the blade at 45 degrees, previously measuring it precisely, and the joint is quite solid.
> 
> About the wax paper, I've been googling and it seems to have different translations, what are the characteristics of this wax paper you all use?, what it feels like when you touch it?.


waxy...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wax_paper


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

OR...You could use a set of frame clamps, which consists of 4- "L" shaped parts connected with threaded roads. You can use whatever amount of pressure you wish. I couldn't do many of my projects without them. If you're crafty, you can even make your own - just remember to keep pressures centered to prevent twisting. The wax paper is a great idea and also light pressure is all that is needed - both suggestions echoed from previous comments.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

The nice part about pin nail is no waiting for glue to dry. You can move on to the next part. The bad side is you do have a little metal in your work. Have to be a little cautious about re-using later and sawing into a pin nail. On the other hand they are very small so not a world ending crisis to hit one by accident.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> About the wax paper, I've been googling and it seems to have different translations, what are the characteristics of this wax paper you all use?, what it feels like when you touch it?.


plastic food wrap is a good substitute...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> The cuts are made using my TS tilting the blade at 45 degrees, previously measuring it precisely, and the joint is quite solid.


if you are going to make a lot of them consider a lock miter and then the tape will be all you need......

Freud Tools


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beer?! _*ears perk up*_


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Beer?! _*ears perk up*_


seeing that it's after 8....
you'll have to bring the resupply....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"seeing that it's after 8....
you'll have to bring the resupply...."

Bring? 

Masking tape is pretty much my most used non-tool tool. I swear by it for mitred corners. I haven't tried waxed paper in combination with the tape as I really want to be able to see if there's any glue squeeze-out ...and the tape won't stick to the waxpaper anyway.
Lee Valley has some neat stuff...
Miter Clip - Lee Valley Tools
Spring Clamps & Pliers - Lee Valley Tools
Miter Vise - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "seeing that it's after 8....
> you'll have to bring the resupply...."
> 
> Bring?
> ...


the wax paper is to keep the project from sticking to the V block set up... polyethylene plastic film works too as well as packaging tape...

Paul hasn't much in the tool department/inventory... w/ him being where he is he hasn't the access to tool stores or the diversity like we do...

shop made stuff/suggestions go further in his setting... 
the V blocks comp for minor irregularities in the miter and easily maintain the 90º he's after... no tape residue to fuss w/ either...
cheap, hard to use up so there's nothing to replace like the roll of tape....

BTW.. Bring... you bet yur sweet bippy - and a lot of it... truck loads.... don't forget the ice...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "seeing that it's after 8....
> you'll have to bring the resupply...."
> 
> Bring?
> ...


alternatives...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That first one is a bit strange, Stick. It's _not_ a mitred joint that's being clamped. A bar clamp would have been my first choice...having said that, the tool in the picture does keep the corner flush and square (but with no pressure on the glue joint).
I'm guessing the photographer isn't a woodworker.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> That first one is a bit strange, Stick. It's _not_ a mitred joint that's being clamped. A bar clamp would have been my first choice...having said that, the tool in the picture does keep the corner flush and square (but with no pressure on the glue joint).
> I'm guessing the photographer isn't a woodworker.


guess he isn't...
I use them on miters all the time...
works just like the clamp in the 2nd picture...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Back to the first one, Stick; "Clamp not included"?! 
'New Car: engine not included'


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Back to the first one, Stick; "Clamp not included"?!
> 'New Car: engine not included'


quick clamps I gots...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK; an accessory then. 
One can never have too many clamps.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Artemix said:


> Chuck, you know I was thinking something like that lately. The cuts are made using my TS tilting the blade at 45 degrees, previously measuring it precisely, and the joint is quite solid.
> 
> About the wax paper, I've been googling and it seems to have different translations, what are the characteristics of this wax paper you all use?, what it feels like when you touch it?.


In Mexico is "papel encerado", a lot is used in the kitchen.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One common use here for wax paper is to separate layers of meat that are to be frozen so that individual pieces can be separated without thawing all the pieces out. The paper is translucent white in color and has a waxy feel to it. I like to use it when I am laminating counter top laminate onto the counter top. Contact cement will not stick to it either.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> One common use here for wax paper is to separate layers of meat that are to be frozen so that individual pieces can be separated without thawing all the pieces out. The paper is translucent white in color and has a waxy feel to it. I like to use it when I am laminating counter top laminate onto the counter top. Contact cement will not stick to it either.


this stuff???
forgot about freezer wrap...

Reynolds Freezer Paper | Reynolds


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That might work just as well and the Cut Right wax paper is off to the right hand side on that link.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That might work just as well and the Cut Right wax paper is off to the right hand side on that link.


or even a plastic sandwich bag...


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Pablo ~ Excellent post. I gave it a 5 star rating. Stick, you brought up the question of "kudos to the poster" in another thread. I just now gave you a good "reputation". Keep up the good dialog. I found this one to be very illuminating. I always keep a good supply of wax paper handy in my box of small clamps.

Bob


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Web Shepherd said:


> Pablo ~ Excellent post. I gave it a 5 star rating. Stick, you brought up the question of "kudos to the poster" in another thread. I just now gave you a good "reputation". Keep up the good dialog. I found this one to be very illuminating. I always keep a good supply of wax paper handy in my box of small clamps.
> 
> Bob


thank you..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pablo...
have you considered biscuit joinery for this???


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm in the very first steps of making this, so, I'm sure there are a lot of options that I didn't consider yet.

I'm yet have to build a router table, so I guess more alternatives will probably arise when it's complete.

Btw, I buit a lot of those "V" blocks, something I forgot to mention was that the V shape that the two piece of woods formed was a particular case, since in most use cases I find myself trying to join L shaped pieces (same as before, but one piece is larger than the other).

However, the same V block seems to do, I just need to extend the cut out with something glued to it, and it should work.

I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the legs of your shape want to be a little bit the V block...
the filler inside V block wants to be just a wee bit higher than the shape...
when you wrap the rubber band around everything the band holds the shape and does the clamping all in one shot...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Beer?! _*ears perk up*_


----------

